# Long Sierra



## Drcal (Apr 14, 2013)

For a changed look, I want to make a long Sierra----like about 1.5 inches longer than usual. Am I correct in thinking that if  I use the Sierra kit with the  long transmission that screws onto the tip, I should not have a problem. It seems there is no problem as long as I can turn the transmission to retrach the pen point. 

Any thoughts?

I also searched threads for modified Sierra and could only find one. Any other modification ideas for Sierra?

Carmen
Tampa Bay


----------



## plantman (Apr 14, 2013)

Carmen; That is correct. All the working parts are in the lower barrel. The top is just a cap for the pen, and can be made any length you want by extending the tube. I also have double tubed this kit down to 3/8ths inch and used any kit that uses 3/8 " tubes in any length. This works great if you have lasor cut blanks that you don't want to cut the blanks down in length, or have added some segmenting to the ends. You can also turn a closed end pen of any length. Inset clip, or go clipless.   Jim  S


----------



## Hubert H (Apr 14, 2013)

This is why I read IAP.  Great information!  I just started turning Tru-Stone blanks.  Have done five pens now - one of them a dark / hard blank.  No problems just because of the advise I have read on IAP.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 16, 2013)

plantman said:


> Carmen; That is correct. All the working parts are in the lower barrel. The top is just a cap for the pen, and can be made any length you want by extending the tube. I also have double tubed this kit down to 3/8ths inch and used any kit that uses 3/8 " tubes in any length. This works great if you have lasor cut blanks that you don't want to cut the blanks down in length, or have added some segmenting to the ends. You can also turn a closed end pen of any length. Inset clip, or go clipless.   Jim  S



What do you mean by double tubing?

There are a couple of nice tutorials in the Austrailian woodworkers forum on modified Sierras:

This one teaches how to remove the black plastic at the nib and finial for a real nice effect:
Sierra/Wall Street mod

This one shows how to create a closed end mandrel, along with a couple of pictures of finished pens using it.
Closed end Sierra Mandrel Tutorial

Steve


----------



## wswem (Apr 16, 2013)

Also, Smitty has the LeRoi Elegant LB . I really like these kits !!!

OOPS...guess I should have read ALL Of the origial post.   But it NEVER hurts to plug Smitty's !!!


----------

